# Fishing derby did not go well



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

We had a kids fishing derby at the club. They only caught 10 fish, one being a bass and another a 10-1/2 inch crappie. (Obviously someone dumped crappie in our .4 acre pond). All the fishing was with worms and bobbers.

Last year the kids caught a bunch of bluegills. What is suspected is the addition of feeders did it. Could that be the cause? Should I shut them down a week before the derby next year? 

Also, last year I put in 30- 9 inch channel cats, they appear to be 13-14 or so inches long now.


----------

